# (Logs de mail) Logs Graficos [Abierto]

## cy5

 :Confused:   Existirá algún paquete que me permita ver los logs por ejemplo del sistema o del correo o de cualquier paquete instalado en mi server pero gráficamente. Actualmente si quiero ver como anda el sistema por lo menos el correo simplemente me voy a 

```

cd /var/log/vim maillog

o lo veo en vivo por la linea de comando con lo siguiente

tail -f /var/log/maillog

```

ok pero es medio engorrosos verlo por la linea de comando dado que si hay mucho movimiento en el log no ah terminado de leer uno una cosa bien cuando ya se corre la linea en la pantalla y desaparece... 

Se podria ver graficamente con algun programa disponible con emerge...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gráficamente? No entiendo a que te refieres con eso, pero servirá awstats? Ese está en portage y puede monitorizar y armar estadisticas de lo que se te ocurra.

Salud!

----------

## cy5

cuando dije graficamente es hacer mas omenos como se hace con los informes de squid un programa tipo SARG (squid analisis and report g...) en este caso el programa agarra el log de squid que un archivo de texto plano y lo convierte en reportes graficos o sea archivos html con colores y por supuesto estadisticas y datos importantes como por ejemplo los usuarios que comen mas ancho de banda en el dia en una semana o en el mes... mas o menos un paquete asi es lo que necesito pero para trabajarlo con los paquetes del sistema y el correo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces awstats te puede servir, pero no creo que sea exactamente lo que necesitas... Voy a ver si encuentro algo mas puntual al respecto.

Salud!

----------

## cy5

ok te lo agradeceria mucho por quela verdad necesito algo asi desde hace mucho

----------

## cy5

ok que bien   :Very Happy:   probe en mis dos servers y sale fantastico bueno bonito y barato jejejejej podria decir que es mejor que webalizer el problema es que solo me ve las estadisticas web intente agregarle los los del correo agregando la linea siguiente

```

LogFile="/var/log/httpd/access_log" //log del website

LogFile="/var/log/maillog" // log del correo

mas abajo agrege lo siguiente

LogType=W

LogType=S

```

Estas lineas fueron agregadas en el archivo de configuracion  /etc/awstats/awstats.confserver1.conf

pero al tratar de generar el log para awstats me envia el siguiente error y no genera las estadisticas para el correo solo el web

```

 perl awstats.pl -update -config=confserver1

Create/Update database for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.confserver1.conf" by AWStats version 6.6 (build 1.887)

From data in log file "/var/log/maillog"...

Phase 1 : First bypass old records, searching new record...

Direct access to last remembered record has fallen on another record.

So searching new records from beginning of log file...

AWStats did not find any valid log lines that match your LogFormat parameter, in the 50th first non commented lines read of your log.

Your log file /var/log/maillog must have a bad format or LogFormat parameter setup does not match this format.

Your AWStats LogFormat parameter is:

1

This means each line in your web server log file need to have "combined log format" like this:

111.22.33.44 - - [10/Jan/2001:02:14:14 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1234 "http://www.fromserver.com/from.htm" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Windows NT 5.0)"

And this is an example of records AWStats found in your log file (the record number 50 in your log):

Aug  5 06:19:54 www postfix/smtpd[12961]: 8F0E0405056B: client=unknown[191.250.1.10]

Setup ('/etc/awstats/awstats.confserver1.conf' file, web server or permissions) may be wrong.

Check config file, permissions and AWStats documentation (in 'docs' directory).

```

----------

## cy5

Estube leyendo por hay algunos post en newsgroups donde veo que en otras distro de linux hacer ver los log del correo postfix con awstats es casi imposible ... pero no explican el porque... sera este el caso de gentoo...   :Shocked:  si en muchos hilos veo que hablan de awstats graficando logs de correos pero eso si no dicen de que paquete de correo ya sea sendmail postfix u otro.... awstats podra o no podra ver los logs generados por el servicio de coreo.   :Question: 

----------

## Asceta

Hola cy5,

Hace algún tiempo tuve un sistema funcionando con awstats y posfix como MTA y no tuve ningún problema. Simplemente seguí las instrucciones del awstats para el MAIL: http://awstats.sourceforge.net/docs/awstats_faq.html#MAIL

Espero que te sirva.

Un saludo

----------

